
Ask HN: Anyone have a good map of web technologies? - mdevere
I used to have a really useful tree of commonly-used web development tools&#x2F;technologies. Included everything from databases to front-end frameworks to hosting services.<p>Anyone have something like this, relevant in 2016?
======
codegeek
Someone posted this on HN a few months ago under "Tools of Trade". Could be
useful:

[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

